# Looking for a pointer trainer



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey folks,
My 19 yr old son got a Brittany a couple months ago, so it’s about 8mo old and was looking for a trainer for his dog, he had got the name and numbers of a couple different people, but the had no openings until Oct Nov. Do any of you guys know a good trainer who is available? If you do please let me know


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Give Chazz a call at Drahthaar Addiction. He’s a good guy and knows his stuff.

Bird Dog Training | Drahthaar Addiction


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Sage Spring Kennels in Pocatello, he runs exclusively Britts' and they're great.








Sage Spring Kennels


Sage Spring Kennels, Покателло. Отметки "Нравится": 585 · Обсуждают: 23. From hunting dogs to house dogs, Sage Spring Kennels is dedicated to providing dogs with the life they deserve. We believe...




www.facebook.com


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

bthewilde said:


> Sage Spring Kennels in Pocatello, he runs exclusively Britts' and they're great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff is a stand-up guy based on my interactions and has some really cool dogs. You can see some of his dogs and work on his Instagram under SageSpringKennels, too.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool thank you guys!
Hey gdog, doesn’t Chazz work out at Wasatch Wing, or used to ?


----------

